# DS with high fever, now hives?! Please help!



## Rowan Tree (Apr 21, 2006)

My son suddenly got a high fever (103+) early this past weekend. Had to use Tylenol to get it down, but it would reappear every 3 hours. I gave him his last dose of Tylenol on Monday and that was last we saw of the fever. I decided to take him in to get checked just to be on the safe side, but there was no sign of an ear infection or cold. I was told it must be some sort of virus.

Yesterday (Tuesday) DS woke up from a nap and I discovered hives all over his arms and legs. Because he has never had any hives before, didn't eat any new foods, didn't use any new soaps/detergents, didn't come into contact with any new animals, docs wanted to see him right away. He was perscribed Benydrel (4ml. every 6 hours). I gave him the first dose and hives went away.

After a long, fussy night, I took off his pajamas and he had hives covering his body with splotchy red dots under his skin on his tummy and groin. He has since had 2 more doses of Benydrel because after every 5 or 6 hours, the hives return. He also has red, splotchy patches on his face that seem to come and go.

Could this be a virus like the docs are saying, or is this an allergic reaction?


----------



## perl (Jan 17, 2006)

We had this happen once and did the same thing you did - went rushing to the Dr (with the hives that appeared after the fever) and were told to use the benadryl until the hives went away. Apparently hives in young children are a common post-viral occurrence (I did look it up online when we got home, and several sources concurred). So, probably the virus, then! Frustrating that there's not much we can do, but also a relief that there is not some undetected allergy!!


----------



## Rowan Tree (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for posting!! What a relief to hear you say that


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

are you sure they are hives and not a rash? Those symptoms match roseola almost exactly. (high fever for a few days, then rash for a few days that begins only after the fever breaks)

Hope he's feeling better soon!!


----------

